# Normal vs Dysplastic Gait



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.vin.com/WebLink.plx?URL=http://accad.osu.edu/%7Ehcaprett/COTA_741_sp04/CanineLO_090504.html

This is very informative!

Rocky's previous owner said he was diagnosed as having "mild" HD when he was 19 months. He was limping after a long day of playing in the snow with kids who were sledding. Vet took x-rays. I have not seen any sign of lameness. Rocky seems to trot normally but does do the bunny hop when he is running full out. The link does not show an example of fast running so I don't know what to look for. I can't recall what my other dogs did because I didn't pay that much attention to theit gait.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't believe that there is a "dysplastic gait" at all. I've seen dogs "bunny hop" who have OFA Good and even Excellent ratings. I've seen dogs pace who are rated Good or Excellent, as well. I've seen dogs who are moderately to severaly dysplastic who have never had a lame day in their life (I owned such a dog). I've seen dogs who I suspected were dysplastic mainly by the way the stood rather than moved, and rads confirmed it. 
Radiographing the dog is the only definitive way to diagnose HD (unless the hip joint can be manipulated in and out of the socket, and even then, a rad is done to evaluate.)


----------

